# Garmin Stryker 4 Locator/GPS



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone use it? Been looking for a better unit for inland lake boat. This one seems to have great reviews and an amazing amount of features incl dual frq transducer, chirp, gps, and a flasher screen for vertical jigging/ice fishing-and for lot less $$ than my current unit! The main drawback seems the small screen but I keep my "cheater readers" on me most of the time anyway and that makes it 2-3 times larger! Any info appreciated.


----------



## browndog15 (Sep 19, 2014)

But will not accept garmin mapping chips! Makes the chartplotter kind of useless.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

browndog15 said:


> But will not accept garmin mapping chips! Makes the chartplotter kind of useless.


Well thanks. I suppose you're right on the chips but I think marking waypoints and back-tracking is about all I'm smart enough for anyways. That prob adds $200 to the price of a unit which puts it out of my reach anyway.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

have a stryker 7 on the back , its a good unit with chirp , dv ect, it will save and manage way points but doesnt have maps. its less than chart plotters and does great . easy to see in the sun . price is reasonable. love it ..for inland lakes  but i fish erie and also have a garmin chart plotter in front.


----------



## SuckaFish (Feb 2, 2017)

I've had one now for over a month( striker 4 kit ) and have found it very easy to use and quite useful not to mention the portability and flasher make it well worth the 200 IMO...Its a perfect little ditty for my canoe and a little 2 man bass boat we putt around in. Hope this helps and GL with your decision.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. You must have the "portable" kit! I think I could buy the basic unit and put a "kit" together with stuff from my garage.


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 10, 2016)

I have one of the Garmin GPS fish/depth finders. Just got it last fall, and have only used it a couple times. I love it! It doesn't do maps, but you can can mark way points etc. Which I have not done yet. It has depth, speed, water temp, voltage on screen. This pic, I was just messin with my phone, and wasn't a particular photo of the Garmin. Fish can be shown as traditional arcs or symbols, like in the pic. Great piece for the $179 I paid for it.










Gregg,


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow 17.2 volts ? do your self a favor and turn off fish symbols, much better. i love my garmins . i have the 50dv chart plotter in front and a garmin 7 stryker in back with chirp, i leave the front unit running at 200 and the rear unit at 77 khz ( wider beam )... its funny but when i approach other boats running same freqs screen always clutters up...my poor hummer bird sits there collecting dust. i even use one for ice fishing , battery in a box , ducer on a small pole , kazam


----------

